# 1976 9.9 Evinrude



## Alumacraft (Mar 26, 2011)

Im looking at converting me 9.9 into a 15 hp. The only difference between the 9.9 and the 15 hp during 1974-1978 was the carburator. 

I found a guy who has a frozen up 15 hp johnson from 1979, he's going to give me the whole motor for $50. 

My question is does a 1979 15 hp carb fit on my 76' 9.9?


----------



## Bugpac (Mar 26, 2011)

I believe there is a bit more to it, yes the bore and stroke are the same, but i have heard the timing, exhaust is different as well, as well as the rpm range they run to accomplish 15.


----------



## Alumacraft (Mar 26, 2011)

From 1974-1978 they are exactly the same! 

Difference between the 9.9 & 15hp : When they designed this series of motors, they designed it as a 15 hp & then detuned it with a different carburetor for the 9.9. When the 9.9hp and 15hp came into being in 1974 and up thru 1978, the only real difference between the two motors was the carburetor. In 1979 they added a shim, part #325038, (one for each cylinder), behind the leaf valves & under the stop plate for the 15 hp, apparently to allow the motor to suck more fuel & air mixture in. Early 80's they changed the exaust, esc...

Here are Some Videos of the 9.9 with a 15 hp Carb.-

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GsoTBNCHQ4E
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TsL8FCrLHg0


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Mar 26, 2011)

For $50 that motor should have everything you need. You might even be able to get it running or at least see what's really wrong.


----------



## Alumacraft (Mar 26, 2011)

Im just going to take the carb off the $50 motor and throw it on my 9.9. the 15 hp motor is seized. pistons are rusty, hopefully the carb isnt to bad though. [-o<


----------



## Bugpac (Mar 26, 2011)

Is it a long shaft? I would be interested in the rest.


----------



## Alumacraft (Mar 26, 2011)

I dont know yet, I'll be picking it up monday.


----------



## Alumacraft (Mar 28, 2011)

Today I went to pick it up, and it was a 15 hp Chryster. NOT a 15 hp Johnson like he stated over the phone. WTF :evil: :evil: :---) :---) [-X


----------



## Pappy (Mar 28, 2011)

Just start looking at Ebay, they come up from time to time on there. Alumacraft hit the nail on the head with the history of the changes, well done! I believe the exhaust change was done in 1981. Starting that year a tuned megaphone was added to the 15 and the 9.9 still retained the standard old inner exhaust tube.


----------



## Alumacraft (Mar 31, 2011)

I found a couple on ebay.

here is a 1984 15 hp carb, with this work on my 76' 9.9? (Im sure any carb up from the early 90's will fit, right?)

https://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=200591539340#description


----------



## baseball_guy_99 (Apr 5, 2011)

I put a 15hp carb on my '76 Johnson 9.9. 

I was told the Carb came off a 1979 15hp.

I think we paid around $125 for it on ebay.


----------



## baseball_guy_99 (Apr 5, 2011)

https://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Evinrude-Johnson-1974-1992-15hp-carbuerator-_W0QQcmdZViewItemQQhashZitem1c1a9fa8e5QQitemZ120705755365QQptZBoatQ5fPartsQ5fAccessoriesQ5fGear


https://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/15-HP-Johnson-Evinrude-Carb-Cleaned-Ready-Run-_W0QQcmdZViewItemQQhashZitem415852a048QQitemZ280654684232QQptZBoatQ5fPartsQ5fAccessoriesQ5fGear


----------



## Bugpac (Apr 5, 2011)

You can buy a brand new oem 15 carb for 118.00 if you look closely.


----------



## Alumacraft (Apr 8, 2011)

I got a 15 hp carb off ebay for $117.50. Carb is rebuild and cleaned. I just have to bolt it on and go... It should be at my house in 6-10 busness days. I'll let you guys know how it does on the water.


----------



## Alumacraft (Apr 10, 2011)

Im still waiting for my carb from ebay, but I was also looking at aluminum props for my 76' 9.9. Would it be okay to run a 9.25-11 prop? or would it be to much work for my motor. my current prop. is a 9.5-10. My boat is a 12 jon, pretty light.


----------



## crazymanme2 (Apr 10, 2011)

You'll be Ok with that 11 pitch.


----------



## Alumacraft (Apr 13, 2011)

I got the carb today   . Just go done bolting it on. it started right up.. I'll be taking it to the river tonight. I'll post the improvement, later. :arrow:


----------



## KMixson (Apr 13, 2011)

Yee Haw , How fast did we go?


----------



## diabetik11 (Apr 13, 2011)

Definatly way faster, I would highly recomend a 15 hp carb if you have a 1974-1978 9.9 johnson/evinrude :twisted: :twisted: :shock:

This is Alumacraft talking, Im on my bros acount...


----------



## Troutman3000 (Apr 14, 2011)

thats awesome. crazy that they probably charged a good bit more for the 15hp engine with just that one small parts difference.


----------



## Alumacraft (Apr 15, 2011)

Anybody have experiance with a Aluminum Solas 9.25x11 prop for there 9.9?? Is this the best prop I can get for my 12' jon 9.9 evinrude, or is there a better one out there?

Also Im going to get a jack plate welded up too, I need to raise my motor 2". I know I should make it out of aluminum but, could I use steel? I'll just put 3 coats of paint on it, so it wont rust....??

Here is a video of some guys jack plate, go to about the 2 min. mark to see it. Im going to make it just like his.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vyW2svX5Wuo&feature=related


----------



## crazymanme2 (Apr 15, 2011)

I have said this on other post Solas props are junk.The are made out of soft material & bend easily.


----------



## Alumacraft (Apr 15, 2011)

I looked up reviews on Aluminum Solas Props, and alot of people are happy with them. Any prop will bend easy if you hit something, rocks, logs, esc...

Solas props are suppost to be a step up from your standard, stock prop. Reliability and Precision
SOLAS uses a state of the art squeeze casting process to make our aluminum propellers stronger and tougher than traditional die cast products.


----------



## Bugpac (Apr 15, 2011)

I just bought a new prop for my boat, I took crazymanme2 expertise advise and bought non solas. To each his own, The Omc or props that come factory sure seem to take some abuse.


----------



## crazymanme2 (Apr 16, 2011)

> Solas props are suppost to be a step up from your standard, stock prop. Reliability and Precision
> SOLAS uses a state of the art squeeze casting process to make our aluminum propellers stronger and tougher than traditional die cast products.



Our government can't tell the truth so why do you think a company in China will. #-o 

Solas props are made in China & I will keep my money in the good old USA,buy AMERICAN =D>


----------



## Alumacraft (Apr 16, 2011)

I was just saying, I found alot of good reviews on the aluminum props.


----------

